# The Christopher Nolan Circlejerk Thread



## Hugo Hill (Aug 1, 2012)

wow, I just came back from watching Dark Knight Rises. What a masterpiece. Its one of the best movies I've ever watched. This man is a genius. I've yet to see a bad movie from him. 

This is a thread to honour and worship the God of film himself. Feel free to dickride as much as you want, Chris can take it.

my favourite movie from him is definatile Memento. one of the most creative pieces of art to ever come to the silver screen. Over the years he has graced us with some the best and creative works to come out of a stagnant hollywood. No director in current hollywood is on his tier and he will definately go down as one of the GOAT.


----------



## Distance (Aug 1, 2012)

inb4 the shitstorm...hopefully.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 1, 2012)

DKR is the best film since the original Spiderman.


----------



## dream (Aug 1, 2012)

> No director in current hollywood is on his tier and he will definately go down as one of the GOAT.



Aww, Nolan has a tier of mediocrity all to himself?  That's pretty damn awesome.


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 1, 2012)

This has got to be a troll thread


----------



## Hugo Hill (Aug 1, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> DKR is the best film since the original Spiderman.



TDK is the best since spidey, I think you meant DKR is the bast film since Inception.


----------



## Jena (Aug 1, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> This has got to be a troll thread



Some men just want to watch the world burn.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 1, 2012)

Eno upping his game

I'm so proud


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Bart (Aug 1, 2012)

Hugo, if this is an attempt to troll Christopher Nolan then,


----------



## Stunna (Aug 1, 2012)

lol troll thread


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 1, 2012)

Gays go straight for Nolan.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Aug 1, 2012)

Bart said:


> Hugo, if this is an attempt to troll Christopher Nolan then,





What a preposterous notion, I would never troll the God of film. I've enjoyed every single movie of his that I've watched.
Memento
Inception
The dark Knight Trilogy

The man can do no wrong. He is definately in the top ten GOAT list.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 1, 2012)

> TDK is the best since spidey, I think you meant DKR is the bast film since Inception.



Inception was good, the incredibly tense scene of Leo fitting through the wall alone makes it a masterpiece but it's not as good as Spiderman. The only other film that comes close is probably the Pirates trilogy because as well all know Depp is the greatest actor of our times. But TDKR finally dethroned Spiderman from it's pedestal of groundbreaking cinema, I salute you Nolan, I salute you.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 1, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Inception was good, the incredibly tense scene of Leo fitting through the wall alone makes it a masterpiece but it's not as good as Spiderman. The only other film that comes close is probably the Pirates trilogy because as well all know Depp is the greatest actor of our times. But TDKR finally dethroned Spiderman from it's pedestal of groundbreaking cinema, I salute you Nolan, I salute you.



*SARCASM OVERLOAD*


----------



## Bart (Aug 1, 2012)

Hugo Hill said:


> What a preposterous notion, I would never troll the God of film. I've enjoyed every single movie of his that I've watched.
> Memento
> Inception
> The dark Knight Trilogy
> ...



I'm sorry, I'm not worthy ;(


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 1, 2012)

Alright, I ve had it with this Nolan worshipping.

The editing was not just bad but HORRIBLE! And to be fking frank! It is just that this Nolan fanatics praise everything that he does ever since the Dark Knight. Which wasn't even a good movie but an over wanked one because of the Joker's performance - which in all due honesty was terrific - still it doesn't justify all the wanking the director recieves.

The story has pointless stuff in it, Batman was not batman at all. He didn't make use of:
-His 200 Detective IQ nor made Detective Stuff
-Didn't fight like Batman Fights
-Didn't made use of his insane money.

And again, the god dam fucking editing!


Oh and btw hugo, sorry for popping your bubble but Inception was a god dam shameless rip off from a Scrooge Mc Duck comic written in 1993.
He even copied the Vault from it for gods sake!

Dont care if troll or not, I had to vent it somewhere...


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 1, 2012)

Nolan didn't copy anything, he was writing the film since he was 10 okay. Go watch Transformers instead.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 1, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Nolan didn't copy anything, he was writing the film since he was 10 okay. Go watch Transformers instead.



 PWAHAHAHA! Yeah right... People makes shit up. And Scrooge Mc Duck's comic came waaaaaay before his movie. You have no valid argument in here.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 1, 2012)

> PWAHAHAHA! Yeah right... People makes shit up. And Scrooge Mc Duck's comic came waaaaaay before his movie. You have no valid argument in here.



Don't be stupid, as if someone as great as Nolan will copy children comics, Nolan makes adult films okay, he treats us like 14 year olds, not like kids with your Scrooge Mc Duck. His stuff is gritty and realistic an he came up with the idea for Inception years ago, you have no argument.


----------



## Jena (Aug 1, 2012)

Ennoea has a doll made out of dead hooker that he's shaped to look like Nolan. Every night he strokes it. And in the morning when he wakes up, he screams at it. Then he does things to it that I can't describe here on NF, but they are both disgusting and fascinating to watch.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 1, 2012)

Jena said:


> both disgusting and fascinating *to watch*.





> *fascinating to watch*





> t*o watch*





> *watch*


 

/10chara


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 1, 2012)

Nolan is new Norris


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 1, 2012)

The name of Christopher Nolan equals wank in KT 

inb4 Tetra


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't have a doll, it's just a large cutout I stole from Bart's house.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 1, 2012)

Can we re title this to Wally Pfister thread because I do love Nolan's work but at least 50 percent of that is how Wally composes those shots.


----------



## Bart (Aug 1, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I don't have a doll, it's just a large cutout I stole from Bart's house.



So it was you


----------



## Friday (Aug 1, 2012)

TDKR was shit, but Incepton and The Dark Knight were awesome.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Aug 1, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Alright, I ve had it with this Nolan worshipping.


whats your problem, this country was founded on freedom of religion. I will worship any God that I want.



> The editing was not just bad but HORRIBLE!


This is why amateurs should never critic cinema. With the knowledge I gained from a semester of film study I am the only person on NF that can accurately analyze Movies on this forum. Any graduate of film school, will know that Nolan's Editing is a work of art. five years from now every director will be imitating his style. Nolan is genius, far ahead of his time.



> And to be fking frank! It is just that this Nolan fanatics praise everything that he does ever since the Dark Knight.


I've been worshiping Nolan since Memento.



> Which wasn't even a good movie but an over wanked one because of the Joker's performance - which in all due honesty was terrific - still it doesn't justify all the wanking the director recieves.


The only reason TDK was a success was because of Nolan. 90% of the movie's success was due to Nolan's genius. the other 10% is due to Batman being a pop culture icon.




> The story has pointless stuff in it, Batman was not batman at all. He didn't make use of:
> -His 200 Detective IQ nor made Detective Stuff
> -Didn't fight like Batman Fights
> -Didn't made use of his insane money.


Nolan reimagined Batman to his ideals. Batman used to be one of the most stale comic frachises until Nolan came along and made him all cool and Gritty, instead of the Joke he used to be. All batman fans should bow down and sucrifice a kitten in a microwake to honour the God of film.



> And again, the god dam fucking editing!


It's art damn it. You idiots on NF without a film degree cannot appreciate true art. 




> Oh and btw hugo, sorry for popping your bubble but Inception was a god dam shameless rip off from a Scrooge Mc Duck comic written in 1993.
> He even copied the Vault from it for gods sake!


Nolan has been making movies since he was 10 years old. He already wrote the entire screenplay a long time ago. he was just waiting for Leo to get old enough to play the lead role.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm just going to tag the thread for a potential, if not inevitable TC vs. TetraVaal.


----------



## McNasty996 (Aug 1, 2012)

This is gonna be good


----------



## Harard (Aug 1, 2012)

I think OP's just trying to give Tetra a heart attack.


----------



## Vault (Aug 1, 2012)

Enno has certainly stepped his game up  

And InB4 the inevitable shitstorm


----------



## MajorThor (Aug 1, 2012)

Nolanites, assemble!!!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 1, 2012)

Vault said:


> Enno has certainly stepped his game up
> 
> And InB4 the inevitable shitstorm



Nope


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 1, 2012)

Memento was good, everthing else he has done is more less decent but pretty much forgettable.


----------



## FeiHong (Aug 1, 2012)

I got two things to say. 

1) What the fk? Oh you got a Film Degree/or one semester of Film class that makes you the only people here that knows how to criticize film? Yet all you guys do is say this, and then bash it out. STFU already, that is no way or how you give a critique. 

Ex: I'm smarter than you. How are you smarter than me? Because I went to College - That's kind of a circular answer. 

2) How the fck is Nolan so good at his editing skills? Please give us example. Instead of "He just is..." that's somewhat of a empty statement. Because I also have problems with his editing skills, but the movies he makes are okay...


----------



## blackbird (Aug 1, 2012)

Hugo Hill said:


> this country was founded on freedom of religion. I will worship any God that I want.


This is not a country, it's the Internet, and it's founded on the freedom of being all kinds of a dick. 

I like Nolan, he makes innovative and enjoyable films, and he almost made my Top 10 list of directors. I'll give him a few more years to realize his full potential.


----------



## FeiHong (Aug 1, 2012)

I forgot there was one more thing to say. 

"There is nothing new under the sun". So stop acting like Nolan movies are copying from him or her. Let's face it... there's isn't anything new under the sun, at least in literature.


----------



## Jena (Aug 2, 2012)

FeiHong said:


> 1) What the fk? Oh you got a Film Degree/or one semester of Film class that makes you the only people here that knows how to criticize film? Yet all you guys do is say this, and then bash it out. STFU already, that is no way or how you give a critique.
> 
> Ex: I'm smarter than you. How are you smarter than me? Because I went to College - That's kind of a circular answer.



Hey, that International Film class I took at the community college made me an expert on film. Italian neorealism. New wave. Panning shot.

I even got four credits for it, so you know it's legit.


----------



## damuttz01 (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Aug 2, 2012)

> 2) How the fck is Nolan so good at his editing skills? Please give us example. Instead of "He just is..." that's somewhat of a empty statement. Because I also have problems with his editing skills, but the movies he makes are okay...



His editing is unique that's why it's good. You think it's easy to have editing so choppy? Effort is put in to his films, he doesn't want a streamlined film that flows perfectly. Nolan is already spoon feeding you the narrative so he wants to really confuse you with his editing. As I said Nolan doesn't treat us like kids, he makes you think with his shoddy editing. It's a skill in it's own. Go watch Cars 2.


----------



## Garfield (Aug 2, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> His editing is unique that's why it's good. You think it's easy to have editing so choppy? Effort is put in to his films, he doesn't want a streamlined film that flows perfectly. Nolan is already spoon feeding you the narrative so he wants to really confuse you with his editing. As I said Nolan doesn't treat us like kids, he makes you think with his shoddy editing. It's a skill in it's own. Go watch Cars 2.


in other news, rocks > cake.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 2, 2012)

Ennoea you can do better than that.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 2, 2012)

Huey i'm disappointed in your dedication to Nolan, you've let yourself down.


----------



## Grape (Aug 2, 2012)

In other news...



Nolan set to direct A Clockwork Orange remake


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 2, 2012)

Okay heres the deal, stop suggesting the graphic novel to base Batman off of, I know they are great. Since the JL movie is inevitable lets get some ongoing series adaptations. 




Ennoea said:


> Huey i'm disappointed in your dedication to Nolan, you've let yourself down.



I owe him nothing, I have given everything to him. .


----------



## Hugo Hill (Aug 2, 2012)

FeiHong said:


> I got two things to say.
> 
> 1) What the fk? Oh you got a Film Degree/or one semester of Film class that makes you the only people here that knows how to criticize film?


Thats cuz we gained enough knowledge to critique movies properly. you uneducated peons cannot judge movies right, thats why shit like battleship came into existence.



> Yet all you guys do is say this, and then bash it out. STFU already, that is no way or how you give a critique.


when you spend a semester in film school, you will know how to critique a film. So don't tell us educated people how to do our job. You need to us to tell you whether a movie is good or not, you don't have enough knowledge to make your own decisions.




> 2) How the fck is Nolan so good at his editing skills? Please give us example. Instead of "He just is..." that's somewhat of a empty statement. Because I also have problems with his editing skills, but the movies he makes are okay...


Nolan is an avant garde artist. he is way ahead of his time. You uneducated peons cannot comprehend his true genius. I bet if I showed you Picasso's works, you would dismiss them as a bunch of doodles. This is why you need us true film experts to tell you what makes a good movie. right now you are just making uneducated assumptions.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 2, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> In other news...
> 
> 
> 
> Nolan set to direct A Clockwork Orange remake



Okay, you just won the troll thread.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 2, 2012)

Nolan really is an Avant Garde director, he's to film what Russel Brand is to comedy.


----------



## Grape (Aug 2, 2012)

Get Him to the Greek is brilliant.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 2, 2012)

Trying too hard.


----------



## The World (Aug 2, 2012)

In b4 Tetra


----------



## Jena (Aug 2, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Get Him to the Greek is brilliant.



It really is a gruesome look at drug addiction and our society's relationship with celebrities. Brand plays such a nuanced character.

And it also stars Jonah Hill, who has consistently appeared in excellent movies.


----------



## Grape (Aug 2, 2012)

No joke, I love GHttG. The extended version and deleted scenes with Aziz Ansari are off the chain.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 3, 2012)

GK, you cannot just start trolling now, of all times .


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 3, 2012)

None of you have film degrees so all your opinions are invalid. When sites like RT are giving Nolan so much praise you have no leg to stand on. Nolan is the best, accept it.


----------



## Grape (Aug 3, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> GK, you cannot just start trolling now, of all times .





Literally not trolling. I love GHttG. Seriously, no joke. I view it in the same light as 'Superbad'. At it's heart it is a comedy, but there are realistic dramatic points buried within. Just like 'American Beauty', which is a drama at heart, but with great comedic points.


----------



## Jena (Aug 3, 2012)

Grape, you're dead to me.


----------



## Grape (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm going to tie you to the radiator and Grape you in the mouth.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 3, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Nolan really is an Avant Garde director, he's to film what Russel Brand is to comedy.



So... He's brilliant when he ad libs but sucks when he's working off a script?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 3, 2012)

> but there are realistic dramatic points buried within



Really, lol.


----------



## Grape (Aug 3, 2012)

Just because you haven't seen a sloth in person, does not mean that they do not exist.


#ignoranceisbliss


----------



## Jena (Aug 3, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> I'm going to tie you to the radiator and Grape you in the mouth.



I'll just use my grape whistle!


----------



## Grape (Aug 3, 2012)

I'll grape anyone who comes to your rescue.


Never mind that, it's going to be hard to use a Grape Whistle with a mouthful of Grape.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 3, 2012)

lol this shit was stickied


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 3, 2012)

And it shouldn't have been.


----------



## Amuro (Aug 3, 2012)

Bart should only be allowed to post here.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> I'm going to tie you to the radiator and Grape you in the mouth.


Me           first.


----------



## Grape (Aug 3, 2012)

Not once, not ever.


----------



## Bart (Aug 3, 2012)

Agreed, Amuro :3

Too many members of the _League of Shadows Trolls_ about ;O


----------



## Grape (Aug 3, 2012)

Too many wannabe Rukias, Grapes, CMXs, Jenas and Tetras.

Not enough Stunnas. We need more Colord'z.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Not once, not ever.


It's because I'm Black, isn't it?


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 3, 2012)

Wait, you're black?


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 3, 2012)

Holy shit, mods sticked this thread I can't believe


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2012)

Yessir.**


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 3, 2012)

All hail Nolan and his gift of arthouse cinema to all you plebs.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 3, 2012)

ARRU HAIIRRU REROUCCHUU

Ups-

Edit: On topic, I believe Inception deserves praise thank you.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 3, 2012)

Inception does deserve praise, a film so complex that even though they spend an hour on exposition you still don't understand it


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2012)

Inception is an enjoyable movie.


----------



## Bart (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 3, 2012)

Haters gonna hate I love Christian Bale


----------



## Bart (Aug 3, 2012)

Moon, I'm with you :3


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm not a great expert when it comes to comics so I can't really say much about his Batman, however he is the best Bruce Wayne I've seen so far in live action Batman movies.

Also he is a great actor.






and hot


----------



## Bart (Aug 3, 2012)

Haha okey dokey :3


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 3, 2012)

Better film: Inception or the Prestige?


----------



## Bart (Aug 3, 2012)

The Prestige :3


----------



## TSC (Aug 3, 2012)

AHAHAHAHAHA this got stickied


----------



## Bart (Aug 3, 2012)

@TSC

Velocity made it a sticky I think lmfao ;O

This forum deserves a better class of Mod. And I'm gonna give it to them! Velocity, tell your men they work for me now.


----------



## Vault (Aug 3, 2012)

Bart, why don't I cut you up into little pieces and feed you to the other trolls? Hmm? And then we'll see how loyal trolls really are. It's not about baiting... it's about sending a message. Everything gets trolled!


----------



## Bart (Aug 3, 2012)

Vault, have you ever danced with the devil in the pale moonlight?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 3, 2012)

Vault said:


> Bart, why don't I cut you up into little pieces and feed you to the other trolls? Hmm? And then we'll see how loyal trolls really are. It's not about baiting... it's about sending a message. Everything gets trolled!



Oh, you got a little fight in you. I like that.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2012)

Then you're gonna love me.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 3, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Then you're gonna love me.



That line was set up to draw you out of the shadows.


----------



## Bart (Aug 3, 2012)

One day, I saw a child playing with a ruby the size of a tangerine


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2012)

I thought I recalled quoting the same exchange with you a while ago.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 3, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I thought I recalled quoting the same exchange with you a while ago.



[YOUTUBE]U0rUet861sk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jena (Aug 3, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> [YOUTUBE]U0rUet861sk[/YOUTUBE]


Good. I needed something to fap to.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 3, 2012)

Jena said:


> Good. I needed something to fap to.



4 seconds you beat my time .


----------



## Vice (Aug 3, 2012)

Awful lot of plot holes in The Dark Knight Rises...


----------



## dream (Aug 3, 2012)

Bart said:


> @TSC
> 
> Velocity made it a sticky I think lmfao ;O
> 
> This forum deserves a better class of Mod. And I'm gonna give it to them! Velocity, tell your men they work for me now.



Velocity shouldn't have the ability to do such a thing in this section I believe.  At best she probably asked someone to make it a sticky, probably Jove.


----------



## FeiHong (Aug 4, 2012)

Hugo Hill said:


> Thats cuz we gained enough knowledge to critique movies properly. you uneducated peons cannot judge movies right, thats why shit like battleship came into existence.
> 
> when you spend a semester in film school, you will know how to critique a film. So don't tell us educated people how to do our job. You need to us to tell you whether a movie is good or not, you don't have enough knowledge to make your own decisions.
> 
> ...



What is this Battleship you speak of? Please, your debating skills need work. All you're doing is name calling and praising yourself. If this is how you win. Then buddy, I'm sorry but I need to take you out of your inception. Because you're about to miss your bump.

One more thing, good job on writing three paragraphs. You know what I learned from that? Nothing... I don't know why parents send these kids to college. They are just wasting their hard earned money. They might as well spend a week in Las Vegas. Living it up. Because it's better than a life time of depression. 

Because seriously, Film 101 doesn't teach you shit. And it doesn't give you a license to critique movies. And please, when did I ever said on this forum that I need someone's opinion on whether a film/tv show is good or not. I have my own taste. I don't need your generosity.

Comparing Nolan's movies to Picasso's work. Someone call Arkham Asylum. We have an escapee.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Aug 4, 2012)

I must say, The Dark Knight trilogy is the greatest movie trilogy of all time. It makes LOTR and the Godfather trilogy seem mediocre in comparison. Memento is the The Citizen Kane of our generation and Inception is pretty much the great action movie ever made. 




			
				Vice said:
			
		

> Awful lot of plot holes in The Dark Knight Rises...


NOlan's works are a piece of art. Those plot holes are part of Nolan's avant garde style of film making. He deliberately put holes in the story so that it will make his audience more engaged in the plot. 



FeiHong said:


> One more thing, good job on writing three paragraphs.* You know what I learned from that? Nothing*...


That is not suprising, you did not spend a semester in film school like I did, I was likely using terms that are too hard for the average person to comprehend. You need a an IQ of 150 to understand the terms i was using in my post, I'm the one of the most intellegent people on this forum, this is why my taste in movies is the only good choice.



> Because seriously, Film 101 doesn't teach you shit.


I learned more in one semester of film school, than I ever did in 12 years of school. People who go to film school are more intelligent and have better taste than the average man on the street.



> And it doesn't give you a license to critique movies.


ONly people that have attended at least a semester of film school have the required knowledge to critique a film.



> And please, when did I ever said on this forum that I need someone's opinion on whether a film/tv show is good or not. I have my own taste. I don't need your generosity.


but you have bad taste, you need some one like me who has attended a semester of film school to advise you so that you can make informed decision.



> Comparing Nolan's movies to Picasso's work. Someone call Arkham Asylum. We have an escapee.


Nolan is our generation's picasso. There isn't an artist in any field at the moment that is on Nolan's level. The man really is ahead of time, and he is ushering in a new era of Cinema.


----------



## Bart (Aug 4, 2012)

Hugo Hill; did you just say it makes the LOTR trilogy seem mediocre? 

I'm a huge Nolan fan, don't even have to acknowledge that fact, but suggesting that about the _LOTR_ trilogy is a bit silly if I'm being really honest given what Nolan said of that trilogy and how it inspired him to approach _The Dark Knight Trilogy_,

_"I will cop to this: 'The Lord of the Rings' trilogy was in the back of our minds the entire time we were making these. What Peter Jackson did was completely different. He had the whole story for all three films; he was physically capable of shooting it all at once. I can't imagine doing it myself. It's one of the great achievements in movies."_

If you want the most artist director, alive that is, then look at Steve McQueen.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Aug 4, 2012)

Bart said:


> Hugo Hill; did you just say it makes the LOTR trilogy seem mediocre?
> 
> I'm a huge Nolan fan, don't even have to acknowledge that fact, but suggesting that about the _LOTR_ trilogy is a bit silly if I'm being really honest given what Nolan said of that trilogy and how it inspired him to approach _The Dark Knight Trilogy_,
> 
> _"I will cop to this: 'The Lord of the Rings' trilogy was in the back of our minds the entire time we were making these. What Peter Jackson did was completely different. He had the whole story for all three films; he was physically capable of shooting it all at once. I can't imagine doing it myself. It's one of the great achievements in movies."_


 LOTR was a great trilogy, but The Dark knight is the greatest and most ambitious film project in existence. Nolan took the mantel from Jackson and using his genius, created the greatest work of art of our generation. Like Jay Z said: "you made it a hot line, I made it a hot song". 



> If you want the most artist director, alive that is, then look at Steve McQueen.


but Rotten tomatoes and meta critic says Nolan is the best. He also make more money. In film they told us "if you want to make a good movie, just keep throwing money at the director"


----------



## Bart (Aug 4, 2012)

Hugo Hill said:


> LOTR was a great trilogy, but The Dark knight is the greatest and most ambitious film project in existence. Nolan took the mantel from Jackson and using his genius, created the greatest work of art of our generation. Like Jay Z said: "you made it a hot line, I made it a hot song".



Hugo, I'm not really sure if you're trying to troll becuase you're a bit annoying at the moment; Nolan and Goyer weren't trying to be artist with the trilogy. I'm not slighting it but read what Nolan said about the LOTR films and you'll figure it out all by yourself 



Hugo Hill said:


> but Rotten tomatoes and meta critic says Nolan is the best. He also make more money. In film they told us "if you want to make a good movie, just keep throwing money at the director"



Rotton Tomatoes means nothing.

Money has nothing to do with art, ergo, either way McQueen takes this as far as *artistic directing* goes although he's not directed as many films at the moment.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 4, 2012)

Hugo if you're gonna troll have some subtlety about it.


----------



## FeiHong (Aug 4, 2012)

Hugo, thank you for pointing out that words can not reach you.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giSLLG02Ex0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


Too many Joffreys in this world.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Hugo if you're gonna troll have some subtlety about it.



Dont be upset he knows how to do so and get it stickied.


----------



## Bart (Aug 4, 2012)

We need new _Mods_ in the Theatre to be perfectly honest.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 4, 2012)

Nolan. **


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 4, 2012)

My favourite thread in KT. 



In Brightest Day! said:


> Better film: Inception or the Prestige?



Inception is more easier to watch than Prestige but story-wise I love Prestige a lot more.


----------



## アストロ (Aug 4, 2012)

Does anyone think Christopher Nolan is a bit spiritually moody??

He touches on certain themes like elements of good and evil and how these two clash? But not only with the typical idea of good versus evil - other instances within his film hold that sentiment of how most realities people live in are bleak and against the odds. In each of his film there is this oppressive vibe of trying to engage us to the main protagonist because we can somehow identify with his struggles of overcoming an obstacle that is nearly impossible. I think that's his key.

To make the problem convincing enough that it's almost virtually indestructible and cannot be tolerated that they just have to confront it. Our emotions as the viewers / audience swell up feeling anxious for the character - hoping that there is a light and a way. And eventually when we see that happens it's like we're sharing the gasp of air the protagonist is feeling as well. There's that hopelessness that seems to be embedded in a subtle forms in every one of his movies. 

Quite ambitious as well. I can't tell if he's trying to impress upon himself or his fans more how he will carry the direction of story and present in a suitable matter that we find engaging. I'm surprised he came as far to begin with editing exercise / fitness videos to making these films we all share admiration for maybe mixed feelings as well. None the less it makes me happy to see there has been a lot of progression in his films. He hasn't necessarily digressed or diverted from his original vision of making great films (although some viewers have pointed out he's made better films) - but he's expanded and really experimented with things that have been touched or untouched, and I bet he gets a kick out of painting that empty canvas with what he envisions. 

I bet he enjoys the process a lot more than the finished product - because I can tell from every second of the film he invests a good amount of work of capturing not only the visual aspects to evoke a unique feeling from the audience but the emotional and spiritual. Even though it may be dark and cynical at times. Especially in his films. It's kind of like life. It's arduous task and adversity is an inevitable occurrence, but eventually he  builds that up to the climax of the film and somehow the character finds a way out. His art probably reveals and reflects a lot about his character in my opinion although he tries to depict and portray without any implementing themes of his own character to the screen. Props Christopher Nolan


----------



## Stunna (Aug 4, 2012)

Hit the enter key a few more times.


----------



## Jay. (Aug 4, 2012)

Nolan is a god.


----------



## アストロ (Aug 4, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Hit the enter key a few more times.



edited ~~~~


----------



## Detective (Aug 4, 2012)

Bart said:


> We need new _Mods_ in the Theatre to be perfectly honest.



If I ever get a call up due to my veteran status on NF, I will answer and bring a sense of internet justice the likes of which has never been seen before or will ever be seen again.












​


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 4, 2012)

Detective said:


> If I ever get a call up due to my veteran status on NF, I will answer and bring a sense of internet justice the likes of which has never been seen before or will ever be seen again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 2012


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 4, 2012)

Bart said:


> @TSC
> 
> Velocity made it a sticky I think lmfao ;O
> 
> This forum deserves a better class of Mod. And I'm gonna give it to them! Velocity, tell your men they work for me now.





Bart said:


> We need new _Mods_ in the Theatre to be perfectly honest.







I sticky whatever amuses me, because...


----------



## Bart (Aug 4, 2012)

Eeeeeeek ;3

Ms. Jove, for the record Danger Doom, Moon, Eternal Goob and Ennoea all forced me to say those things ;O

Velocity was the ringleader


----------



## mali (Aug 4, 2012)

Nolan fucked my wife.

And I love him for it.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm a witness, I can attest to Bart's claim.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 5, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I'm a witness, I can attest to Bart's claim.



With that eye patch you lack any depth perception to make that claim even legit.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 5, 2012)

Take it to the Konoha Courts.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 5, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Take it to the Konoha Courts.



They are out of their jurisdiction.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Aug 5, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Nolanites, assemble!!!



I have arrived.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 5, 2012)

Paying my respects.


> Nolan reimagined Batman to his ideals. Batman used to be one of the most stale comic frachises until Nolan came along and made him all cool and Gritty, instead of the Joke he used to be. All batman fans should bow down and sucrifice a kitten in a microwake to honour the God of film.


This just may be sig worthy. Equal parts of truthiness (shout outs Colbert) and lulz.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 5, 2012)

Mali said:


> Nolan fucked my wife.
> 
> And I love him for it.




I'm sharing my wife with Chris too. 

After our wedding, my wife confessed to me about her sexual fantasies, and one of them was to fuck Chris Nolan. I love my wife so much, so I agreed to let her have sex with a different man. T'was the best decision of my life. My wife is so happy that she get to taste another dick in her life other than mine, and finally fulfilling her dreams of having a sex with a man such as Chris.

And since then, we've had what we can call the perfect sex life. And when my wife's missing Chris, we just call him over and have a three way. Life is good. All thanks to Chris Nolan.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 6, 2012)

Every new day is a new day to fap to the Dark Knight or Inception. At my maximum capacity I can perform 7 times. But the odd number of 7 leaves me at a predicament of having to fap more times to the Dark Kight or Inception... The decision of choosing, that is the on going mental war I struggle with on a daily basis.


----------



## Jena (Aug 6, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Every new day is a new day to fap to the Dark Knight or Inception. At my maximum capacity I can perform 7 times. But the odd number of 7 leaves me at a predicament of having to fap more times to the Dark Kight or Inception... The decision of choosing, that is the on going mental war I struggle with on a daily basis.



You fucking disgust me.

If you were a _true_ Nolanite you'd find a way to fap to them both equally.


----------



## Jay. (Aug 6, 2012)

Man of steel will rock the fuck out of us


----------



## Grape (Aug 6, 2012)

I am disappoint. The trolling in this troll thread has grown very weak. I feel like I'm watching a group of three-legged dogs fight over a single piece of kibble.

It's shameful and I miss CrazyMoronX's contributions to the original TDKR thread.


----------



## dream (Aug 6, 2012)

Jay. said:


> Man of steel will rock the fuck out of us



I hope that it does do that.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I hope that it does do that.



No you dont.


----------



## dream (Aug 6, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> No you dont.



Why wouldn't I want that?


----------



## Vault (Aug 6, 2012)

It's like 2 eunuchs fighting over a condom.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 7, 2012)

Nolan, Nolan, Chris, Chris Nolan.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 7, 2012)

Am I the only one who finds it amusing that the Christopher Nolan Circlejerk Thread is...sticky.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 7, 2012)

Maybe that's the joke.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 8, 2012)

So how are we going to get Christopher Nolan for this?

I suggest we have Stunna dress in drag and lure him away, using his fake feminine charms. He leads Nolan into an alley, where we all wait. Then the circlejerking begins...


----------



## Stunna (Aug 8, 2012)

wtf, why don't we use Jena? She's already a girl!


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 8, 2012)

Because if we get anything on her or if Nolan does any molesting before we surround him, then it's sexual harassment.

And sexual harassment is only funny when a dude is the victim. So Stunna, be a man and pretend to be a woman!


----------



## Stunna (Aug 8, 2012)

But I'm 16!


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 8, 2012)

Which makes it funnier.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 8, 2012)

Stunna said:


> But I'm 16!



I have seen no legal documentation to prove you are.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 8, 2012)

Skynet will soon send a Terminator back in time to kill Nolan's son because in the future during the Dark Film age, he shall be the saviour.


----------



## Jena (Aug 8, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> So how are we going to get Christopher Nolan for this?
> 
> I suggest we have Stunna dress in drag and lure him away, using his fake feminine charms. He leads Nolan into an alley, where we all wait. Then the circlejerking begins...



So it's like when Bugs Bunny dresses up as a woman to fool Elmer Fudd.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 9, 2012)

time to take initiative 

*takes christopher nolans big black dick, and puts it into his mouth


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 9, 2012)

Nolan is even better than Bacon





.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 9, 2012)

You mean sliced bread.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 9, 2012)

No I mean


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 9, 2012)

saw that coming


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 11, 2012)

Nolandary. 

GOD.


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 11, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> In other news...
> 
> 
> 
> Nolan set to direct A Clockwork Orange remake



I have never seen such great trolling in all the land.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 11, 2012)

Do it Chris! I'll give you all of my bank accounts and divorce my wife and will jerk off in front of you to pay respects.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 12, 2012)

Bright Nolan Rises


----------



## Grape (Aug 12, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> I have never seen such great trolling in all the land.


----------



## YellowSennin (Aug 13, 2012)

I am a fan of Nolan's work, and I have enjoyed his films, but I was really dissappointed by TDKR after the Dark Knight set such a high standard. The Dark Knight was one of the best films I've ever seen, and I'd never taken Batman so seriously but TDKR was a pile of confused horsecrap compared to it. Don't get me wrong TDKR had its ups but then it had it's horrendous downs and plot holes.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 13, 2012)

So I have finally succeeded in fapping 8 times to both The Dark Knight and Inception. All I had to do was have 2 tvs with both movies playing.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 14, 2012)

I love all of this guy's movies... I had to re-watch The Prestige to see wtf happened.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 12, 2012)

By far the most comprehensive interview you will find with the cast of Nolan's Batman trilogy. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czYu4iXAl3Q&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AARATof-40s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## synthax (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Tyrion (Sep 14, 2012)

All of his moves are god tier. All.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 17, 2012)

I want a new Nolan movie starring Brad Pitt.


----------



## synthax (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 22, 2012)

Nolan is my new dad.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]UVUXDn6hCY4[/YOUTUBE]
The batman cinema expert


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 27, 2012)

Chris Nolan + Brad Pitt = life realize and fulfilled.


----------

